# Jomtien V's Chompon & Chiang Mai



## whiteheat (Jan 4, 2013)

We would like to hear from anyone who has had expierience with living in these areas. We are currently living in Jomtien (rented) and we are looking at a place to buy. We have always been quite close to the sea (Portsmouth & Bournemouth), however, I believe Chiang Mai may have better experiences for us and would make a trip to the sea more exciting. We also love the island of Koh Tao, so Chumpon would be an ideal place to live. My head is saying that Jomtien would be the best place for investing in property.
Our rental contract runs out in 4 month and we plan to have an investigational stay in Chumpon in May, is there any particular places we should be looking at down there?
A bit about us...We are 49 & 50 years old, night clubs or heavy drinking isn't our scene, we both love sightseeing and natural beauty and our first budget for buying a place is £25k, our second will be about £85k (combined budgets) in about 5 years.

Thank you for any advice in advance


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

whiteheat said:


> We would like to hear from anyone who has had expierience with living in these areas. We are currently living in Jomtien (rented) and we are looking at a place to buy. We have always been quite close to the sea (Portsmouth & Bournemouth), however, I believe Chiang Mai may have better experiences for us and would make a trip to the sea more exciting. We also love the island of Koh Tao, so Chumpon would be an ideal place to live. My head is saying that Jomtien would be the best place for investing in property.
> Our rental contract runs out in 4 month and we plan to have an investigational stay in Chumpon in May, is there any particular places we should be looking at down there?
> A bit about us...We are 49 & 50 years old, night clubs or heavy drinking isn't our scene, we both love sightseeing and natural beauty and our first budget for buying a place is £25k, our second will be about £85k (combined budgets) in about 5 years.
> 
> Thank you for any advice in advance


These three locations are all very different from each other as I'm sure you know. I live fifteen kms up the road from Jomtien at Bangsaray. 

Your property buying budget in terms of quality / size will probably go furthest in Chumphon , with Chiang Mai second - Jomtien is a very popular expat / tourist location as you know which has pushed up property prices in the past few years and continues to develop rapidly although is a good seaside location (as long as you don't mind the high density farang population). Unless it's a smallish high rise condo you're looking at , you'd need your second £85k budget for anything else.

I've dived a fair bit from Koh Tao so know it well - it is a great little island. In your position I'd quite possibly take a punt on Chumphon.


----------

